# Need working holiday visa advise



## striiing (Mar 1, 2012)

I am from the UK seeking advise on the 18-30 working holiday visa for NZ. I am thirty and will turn 31 on 7th december 2012, my problem is that one of my best friend is getting married on 2nd Jan 2013 and i'm a groomsman at the wedding. If i apply for the NZ working holiday visa before i turn 31 can i still enter NZ for the first time with this visa after my 30th birthday? cheers


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

As long as you apply for the visa before turning 31 you are fine.


----------



## striiing (Mar 1, 2012)

toadsurfer said:


> As long as you apply for the visa before turning 31 you are fine.


cool, do you know how long you have before you have to enter NZ?


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Unless the rules have changed, a year. Look at the immigration website or just give new Zealand house a call and they will tell you.


----------

